# I'm in trouble...



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2015)

enjoy me while you can....
*** Make sure you check your cycle hanging hooks, especially if you park a car under them. (need I say more) ***
Yup... a small bike, 3 wheels 3 tires and a garden sprayer (less than 50 lbs for sure) fell onto my wifes newish car.

.... anyone want to buy a bike collection for cost????


----------



## Iverider (Mar 12, 2015)

OH NO! Buy her a bike...no need for a car! It's warmin' up


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2015)

Might need to buy her a new husband at this point


----------



## partsguy (Mar 12, 2015)

*TIM!!! What did you do?!*

You dropped a beam on it?! TIM!!! 

[video=youtube;_7eYpGnNejY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7eYpGnNejY[/video]


----------



## the tinker (Mar 12, 2015)

Cant say enough about the bad steel thats in some of these hooks and screws for hanging bikes. I had a hook snap and the falling schwinn  almost got me. happened as I was hanging it up between the rafters on two hooks. the first hook broke off as I was trying to hang the back wheel on the second hook.  knocked me off a step ladder.    better the car then you or the wife. china made junk, i dont trust any of it.   best of luck to you, take her out to dinner tonight.............


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 12, 2015)

That sucks Bri, sorry to here that.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 12, 2015)

Time to go on the offensive.  How dare she crash her car into your stuff!


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2015)

Bummer Bri. Sounds like it's going to be "her wish is your command" for a while.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just tell her " I told you not to put the sprayer up there..."


----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2015)

Bike gonna be ok?


----------



## videoranger (Mar 12, 2015)

OH OH, better get MAACO!.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2015)

start with flowers, move to dinner, then present a gift certificate for a day spa at dinner. :o


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 12, 2015)

Greg M said:


> Time to go on the offensive.  How dare she crash her car into your stuff!




lmao!  That's soooo what I'd do.  lol.  

Vince always kills me..."Bike gonna be ok?"


----------



## kermit (Mar 12, 2015)

Buy some Chapstick gona be a lot of kissin up to do......


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2015)

Good luck with that bri, can you still fit in the doghouse? Rob.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 12, 2015)

If you're writing a will can I have half your post count added to mine?


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

bricycle said:


> .... anyone want to buy a bike collection for cost????




E-mail me photos and a price!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 12, 2015)

Id suggest for the next 6 months or so ....what ever words come out of her mouth be followed by the word, "yes" from you .... she'll get over it. Takes time Bri


----------



## partsguy (Mar 13, 2015)

I haven't seen him post on here since yesterday. Bri, are you still alive?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I haven't seen him post on here since yesterday. Bri, are you still alive?




so far......


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2015)

bricycle said:


> so far......




It should only get easier.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> It should only get easier.




thanks Ed!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 13, 2015)

Tell her it was a mild earth,quake


----------



## the tinker (Mar 13, 2015)

when it comes to bikes tell her anything to save yourself.  Remember: " Its not a lie if you believe it"  Quote from George Costanza, Seinfeld.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2015)

So, just how did this pan out?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2015)

partsguy said:


> So, just how did this pan out?




Well, she wasn't happy, so I'm still walking on thin ice. I'm thinning stuff out, but she is still skeptical.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Well, she wasn't happy, so I'm still walking on thin ice. I'm thinning stuff out, but she is still skeptical.




Well, Bri....you can fix it if you have the right power tools!

[video=youtube;ZbEwjUtBEXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbEwjUtBEXE[/video]


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 24, 2015)

this is why I've been trying to put more bikes in my office.I'm afraid a bike might fall on my car.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> this is why I've been trying to put more bikes in my office.I'm afraid a bike might fall on my car.




I don't usually care one way or the other for Camaros or Mustangs but if I had that sweet ride, I wouldn't need more than three bikes.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 24, 2015)

What's a dent here and there! That's only superficial..... 

                                                                           .........She can still drive it, can't she?


----------



## CAT341 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Bri,  was it a single hook?  I too have my bikes hanging over my wifes new car......however I use one hook for front and one for rear wheels.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2015)

CAT341 said:


> Sorry to hear this Bri,  was it a single hook?  I too have my bikes hanging over my wifes new car......however I use one hook for front and one for rear wheels.




Yea, shoulda known better...


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2015)

*Hmm...*



bricycle said:


> Yea, shoulda known better...




Never go biking with a man who has been drinking! You're starting to remind me of poor 'ole Harold!

[video=youtube;Uy_8hB3s3ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy_8hB3s3ig[/video]


----------



## filmonger (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes - this one is a fun one to explain to the insurance company. Let alone your wife!!! My ex-wife ( in all her wisdom ) decided she would run into our other car while it was parked. Not on purpose - I assure you.


----------



## delgan (Jul 24, 2015)

Better yet--I told you not to park under that stuff!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 24, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I don't usually care one way or the other for Camaros or Mustangs but if I had that sweet ride, I wouldn't need more than three bikes.




thanks.i guess I'm just greedy.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2015)

filmonger said:


> Yes - this one is a fun one to explain to the insurance company. Let alone your wife!!! My ex-wife ( in all her wisdom ) decided she would run into our other car while it was parked. Not on purpose - I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 227173





I haven't had the rolling pin...but I have had girls use other implements of m(ass) destruction in times of mischief...


----------



## morton (Jul 26, 2015)

*Can't beat that Chinese made steel!*

If you purchased the hooks anytime within the past few years they were probably made by our friends(sic) in China and we all know their quality is very high so it is suprising to hear that the hook broke!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 26, 2015)

It could be much worse!

http://youtu.be/5ebv3i_9Ltc


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 27, 2015)

my wife knows garages are for bikes and not cars lol


----------

